# Room for two more?



## Bish (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Folks, we are Pat n Pete, new to motorhoming but not to tents or caravans. Last year we sold our 70ft narrowboat home of 6yrs due to ill health. Now healed, and going stir-crazy in a one bed flat, we have just bought a Kontiki 640/6 (1997) and we head for Cornwall/Devon/Dorset after Easter.
Been reading the Forums, you people sound like narrowboaters--willing to help anyone--so we feel at home already.

Feels great to join you,  Pat n Pete


----------



## TrevorandRachel (Apr 3, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome Pat n Pete, hope you enjoy being `land lubers` or should I say `road lubers` It`s a great life ! We meet interesting people wherever we go. A week ago we were on Eastney beach, sun shinning, blue sky, peace & quiet & all free !!! after being on a `paid campsite` where we got stuck in their mud as soon as we tried to park up it was `heaven`. Enjoy Trevor & Rachel alias `The Golden Oldies`.


----------



## Apache Two (Apr 3, 2011)

Bish said:


> Hi Folks, we are Pat n Pete, new to motorhoming but not to tents or caravans. Last year we sold our 70ft narrowboat home of 6yrs due to ill health. Now healed, and going stir-crazy in a one bed flat, we have just bought a Kontiki 640/6 (1997) and we head for Cornwall/Devon/Dorset after Easter.
> Been reading the Forums, you people sound like narrowboaters--willing to help anyone--so we feel at home already.
> 
> Feels great to join you,  Pat n Pete


 
Hi to you both from apache two.


----------



## Tbear (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Pat n Pete,

Welcome to the site. You are off to a beautiful part of the country. We have had many a family hol down there and always loved it.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi and welcome, narrow boats we were thinking of buying one  to refurb   a while back to live aboard ,then we found out how much they cost to buy and run we have a camper insted  just out of curiosity ,i dont suppose your narrow boat was called the yorkshire lady at all and painted blue was it.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Pat and Pete

I owned a narrow boat till a couple of years ago - I found it too expensive to keep, and too much work.

So now I have a motorhome ...

Any advice you need - just ask 

And do take a look at the Wild Camping Map & POI files download (which I look after).

Almost 2,500 places to stop in England, Wales and Scotland - and the numbers are still growing! (Loads of places in the south west for you to try.)

Regards

Chris


----------



## Lorry Ball (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Pat n Pete 
welcome to the site
Like most of the others I would like to sell up and travel,
I have a question if you don't mind,,
What roughly are the yearly charges/costings for running a 50-70ft canal boat in the UK
thanks
Lorry


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Pat and Pete and a warm welcome to you both. Happy Motor Homing.

John


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

TrevorandRachel said:


> Welcome Pat n Pete, hope you enjoy being `land lubers` or should I say `road lubers` It`s a great life ! We meet interesting people wherever we go. A week ago we were on Eastney beach, sun shinning, blue sky, peace & quiet & all free !!! after being on a `paid campsite` where we got stuck in their mud as soon as we tried to park up it was `heaven`. Enjoy Trevor & Rachel alias `The Golden Oldies`.


 
Thank you for the welcome, Pat and Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi Pat n Pete,
> 
> Welcome to the site. You are off to a beautiful part of the country. We have had many a family hol down there and always loved it.
> 
> Richard


 
Thank you for the welcome Richard

Pat and Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Apache Two said:


> Hi to you both from apache two.


 

Thank you for the welcome Apache,

Pat and Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi Pat n Pete,
> 
> Welcome to the site. You are off to a beautiful part of the country. We have had many a family hol down there and always loved it.
> 
> Richard


 
Thank you for the welcome, spent a year at St. Mawgan when in RAF, wonderful views.

Pat and Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

mandrake said:


> hi and welcome, narrow boats we were thinking of buying one  to refurb   a while back to live aboard ,then we found out how much they cost to buy and run we have a camper insted  just out of curiosity ,i dont suppose your narrow boat was called the yorkshire lady at all and painted blue was it.


 
 Thank you for the welcome Mandrake, yes boating is expensive but if you can afford it it is a wonderful life. Our boat was called Stealaway and green  with red roof. The name is related to the Folk song, not the Spiritual one.

Pat and Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Chris, thanks for the welcome, I thought you had connections with the waterways from your handle. Yes it is expensive, even more so now with the vat increase. Ref your POI map, have downloaded it but as yet have not been able to open it, any tips please?

Pat and Pete


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 5, 2011)

Bish said:


> Thank you for the welcome, spent a year at St. Mawgan when in RAF, wonderful views.
> 
> Pat and Pete


 
Welcome Bish. Have fun on this site. My stepson, Flight Sargent Collins was at St. Mawgan, don't know when. He is still serving in the RAF and posted at Kinloss near Inverness. He is on the Nimrods but they have now scrapped them.


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Lorry Ball said:


> Dear Pat n Pete
> welcome to the site
> Like most of the others I would like to sell up and travel,
> I have a question if you don't mind,,
> ...


 
Hi Lorry, thanks for the welcome, regarding boat costs, I`m a little out of touch with up to date prices but can give you some close figures.
1, Annual boat license for 70ft about £850
2, Insurance about £350
3, Mooring fees about £3000 per year, but free if you are a continous cruiser
4, Fuel. my Lister used 1.3lts per hour whether cruising or just battery charging
5, Boat Safety Cert. (ie MOT) every 4 years, will cost min. of £80 plus cost of any repairs ordered. In addition you have to pay for access to certain rivers, ie Thames,Avon.
Not a cheap way of living but a wonderful life if you can afford it.

Best wishes, Pat and Pete


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 5, 2011)

Bish said:


> Hi Chris, thanks for the welcome, I thought you had connections with the waterways from your handle. Yes it is expensive, even more so now with the vat increase. Ref your POI map, have downloaded it but as yet have not been able to open it, any tips please?
> 
> Pat and Pete


 
There is a specific support forum related to use of the download.

I'd start by taking a look here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/poi-file-help-support/12540-what-do-i-do-new-release.html

Please do read the instructions thoroughly as you go through the process.

It does work 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Pat and Pete and a warm welcome to you both. Happy Motor Homing.
> 
> John


 
Hi John, thanks for the welcome, we  have vague plans to vist the Channel Islands but there are so many lovely places on this wonderful island that we may never get there, so much to do and so little time!! We try to get the best from each day and b---er tomorrow!

Best wishes,  Pat and Pete


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 5, 2011)

hi when i klicked on to the thumb nail pics it opend another window with the full sized pic of the boat ,i can now se it aint blue its just we had some freinds named pat and pete with a boat  did you ever get up yo leeds on the leeds liverpool canal


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

David & Ann said:


> Welcome Bish. Have fun on this site. My stepson, Flight Sargent Collins was at St. Mawgan, don't know when. He is still serving in the RAF and posted at Kinloss near Inverness. He is on the Nimrods but they have now scrapped them.


 
Hi Dave and Ann, thanks for the message, Your stepson was probably a baby when I was at St. Mawgan, left there in 1962 and I`m now 75! Life in the RAF was easy then, an 8 till 5pm job, nothing like the problems that they have now. There were Shackletons at Mawgan then, not that I worked on aircraft, but I loved to hear those 12yl engines startup on a cold morning. Do you remember the days of a choke control on car engines? When you had to juggle it to catch the spark and hope for the best, well it was similar when you heard those big engines fire up on 2cyls then 6 then a glorious burst of sound when all 12 fired, exhausts only about 12ins long! Happy Days.

Hope he isn`t one of those made redundant, been there done that, not nice.

Kind Regards,
Pat and Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> There is a specific support forum related to use of the download.
> 
> I'd start by taking a look here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/poi-file-help-support/12540-what-do-i-do-new-release.html
> 
> ...


 
Chris, thanks for the info, will try it.
Regards
Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

***** said:


> Welcome Bish (Pat & Pete) welcome to the wildside.
> It seems that there are quite a few of us ex boaters on the Motorhome Forum.
> Great pictures of your Narrowboat, I bet you miss it!


 
Hi *****, thanks for the welcome, yes we miss it lots but the change was forced on us, however we have many memories.

Kind Reards
Pete


----------



## Bish (Apr 5, 2011)

mandrake said:


> hi when i klicked on to the thumb nail pics it opend another window with the full sized pic of the boat ,i can now se it aint blue its just we had some freinds named pat and pete with a boat  did you ever get up yo leeds on the leeds liverpool canal


 
Hi, yes we did the Leeds and Liverpool canal but in a 30ft boat, only boats less than 58ft can go there. 

Pete

ps, how do you reply without sending the quote, new to this game you see.


----------



## seesa (Apr 5, 2011)

*welcome*

Hey guys - welcome to the site - I'm quite new too (only got MH in Jan) and everyone on here is really helpful - have put up with a lot of really stupid questions from me so don't be afraid to ask anything
Enjoy!!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 6, 2011)

Bish said:


> ps, how do you reply without sending the quote, new to this game you see.


 
Press on +" Reply to Thread"  at top or bottom of page - its in green.

John


----------



## Bish (Apr 7, 2011)

Gotcha , thanks for the info, should have looked closer! Lol.
,


----------



## Tco (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Bish, 

I am another boater turned MHer. We were boaters for forty years and had to give up for my wife's health reasons. I fitted our boat out myself and was really sad to see her go.  However having had an MH for coming up to three years now, although I still get withdrawal symptoms, I would NOT exhange my MH for the boat again. Ironically it is now MY health which is restricting our movements, but hopefully I will soon be on the mend.  See you out there!

Tony.


----------

